
Electronic Reader Running Doom 2 - jitbit
http://blog.jitbit.com/2011/04/electronic-reader-running-doom-2.html
======
JonnieCache
Nice to see the refresh rates are steadily increasing on e-ink displays.
Anyone got any thoughts on what kind of growth rate function we're seeing
here? Does it fit moore's law?

~~~
electromagnetic
I believe some companies are claiming 20ms refresh rates, which is hitting
50fps if these claims count for continuous changes or just one-offs. Certainly
a lot of display manufacturers have been showing off video, but you've got to
consider the growth rates here can be biased for one reason: colour.

E-ink and every other company wanting to produce e-paper want colour. If they
can hit continuous frames above 24fps in full colour, then they've got a
massive game changer. I mean think of the game change in laptops where the
display uses 60-70% of the battery life of the device if you're capable of
dropping that to 5-10%. Your average piece of shit netbook will run 24-hours.
Your laptops that already run through a full business day plus commute, will
be able to last you the full week and maybe a saturday on a single charge.

I think the black&white e-ink displays aren't advancing as fast as they could
be simply because developers are trying to find their holy-grail of a video-
capable colour display.

~~~
JonnieCache
When we have smartphones with ~30fps full colour e-ink screens then we can
officially forget our anxiety over the lack of flying cars.

~~~
wladimir
It'd be exactly like a flying car except that it isn't flying and isn't a car.
Great stuff!

I'd settle for nothing less than an immersive virtual world in which we can
have flying cars.

~~~
JonnieCache
My point was that it would be _better_ than flying cars. E-ink screens will
liberate us hackers from the confines of our offices and allow us to go and
work outside in the sunshine. Can you imagine how much of a difference that
will make?

It has just started to get warm here in the UK and I'm actually starting to
feel twitches of envy for my friends who haven't managed to find proper jobs
since graduating, or who haven't graduated yet. They're all having BBQs today.

Living in a country where sunshine is a scarce resource does odd things to
your priorities.

~~~
vshade
I do like working in the dark, but I live in a place where sunshine is
abundant.

